# ATTTV vs DirecTV



## cwpomeroy (Aug 8, 2007)

15 year directv customer. Currently have premiere with like 7 devices including a genie and two DVRs. Bill is an absurd $230+. Our teens never watch directv anymore. We subscribe to almost all the streaming services.

question is, if we switch to atttv, what am I really giving up? It seems like we can use our appletv and Amazon firesticks and save 6 device fees. And even with the top attttv package be saving like $70 a month. Not to mention get rid of all the dish and cabling everywhere. We probably watch 20 channels regularly.....

I’m assuming the PQ would be the same or better and the channels are largely similar?


----------



## Mike1096 (Jan 20, 2018)

Honestly, streaming is the future. DirecTV is an afterthought. ATT doesn’t advertise them in any of their stores anymore. PQ is probably better on streaming. If you have multiple TV’s, streaming will be far cheaper. 1 caveat is you have to have good, reliable internet. If you don’t, it’ll be a nightmare. Apple TV’s, especially the newest one are amazing. They work extremely well. No contracts with streaming as well. Ditch the dish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cwpomeroy (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks! We have Fios gig and it works really well. I’ve thought about Fios tv, but it’s the same proprietary box stuff we have now.....


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

4k is one small item you would be giving up.
Not sure att TV has live sports in 4k. 

Again just a small factor. U thought about fios tv since u mentioned fios internet 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

So this thread is long but a lot of good info in there about ATT TV

short is yes the PQ is better on ATT TV

I thought I would care about giving up 4K but honestly I could care less now that 90% is sports teams I could car less about

the channels are basically the same except ATT TV doesn't have alot of the filler channels Directv has and doesnt have PBS

But I am in the same boat as you.. The Ultimate Package is 40 bucks less and I am not paying 45 dollars in receiver fees

The only thing that really sucks for me is there is no way to see your series recordings.. But you get used to it I have never had a buffering or any other type of loading issue either

ATT TV - a little review


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

cwpomeroy said:


> 15 year directv customer. Currently have premiere with like 7 devices including a genie and two DVRs. Bill is an absurd $230+. Our teens never watch directv anymore. We subscribe to almost all the streaming services.
> 
> question is, if we switch to atttv, what am I really giving up? It seems like we can use our appletv and Amazon firesticks and save 6 device fees. And even with the top attttv package be saving like $70 a month. Not to mention get rid of all the dish and cabling everywhere. We probably watch 20 channels regularly.....
> 
> I'm assuming the PQ would be the same or better and the channels are largely similar?


From what I've read it seems like the cloud DVRs don't work as well as a real live DVR. That is one of the things that stop me from dropping D*.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> From what I've read it seems like the cloud DVRs don't work as well as a real live DVR. That is one of the things that stop me from dropping D*.
> 
> Rich


That's true, the cloud DVRs are not as fully functioned as a local DVR though I didn't find that to be an issue for me.

The one real drawback to streaming is the limit on concurrent device useage. Most are limited to 3 or less at a time. Doesn't affect me as I'm single, but for those with lots of TVs, it is an issue to consider.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> That's true, the cloud DVRs are not as fully functioned as a local DVR though I didn't find that to be an issue for me.
> 
> The one real drawback to streaming is the limit on concurrent device useage. Most are limited to 3 or less at a time. Doesn't affect me as I'm single, but for those with lots of TVs, it is an issue to consider.


Not with ATT or YTTV.. ATT TV has a 20 Stream limit in house and YTTV is Unlimited in house


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Rich said:


> From what I've read it seems like the cloud DVRs don't work as well as a real live DVR. That is one of the things that stop me from dropping D*.
> 
> Rich


For some features yes.. However trickplay on ATT TV blows the Genie and the HR24 out of the water in terms of speed and use


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Rich said:


> From what I've read it seems like the cloud DVRs don't work as well as a real live DVR. That is one of the things that stop me from dropping D*.


Slow-mo playback is probably the main way that the cloud DVR on AT&T TV (and other streaming cable TV services) is inferior to a local DVR like you get with a DTV Genie. And also, on AT&T TV, your recordings auto-delete after 90 days. And if you try to record more than 30 episodes of one series, the oldest will auto-delete; 30 eps of any series is the max.

But OTOH, you have unlimited storage with AT&T TV's cloud DVR (if you pay the extra $10/mo to upgrade from the base-level 20 hrs. storage). And since all the recording is done in the cloud, you have unlimited "tuners," i.e. you can record as many channels at once as you want. And of course you can also watch all your recordings (as well as live TV) on just about any screen that's connected to the internet, either at home or away.

Basically, if you're someone who likes to record an entire season of a show and then hold it awhile until you get around to watching it, you won't like AT&T TV's cloud DVR. Or someone who likes to rewatch bits of sports or movies in slow-mo. But otherwise, I'd think the great majority of cable/satellite TV users would be fine with AT&T TV's cloud DVR and may even prefer it, given the benefits above.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Personally, I like the cloud DVR better for the most part. I find it to be much more reliable, and trick play much more consistent than the whole home DVRs. My biggest issue with the whole home DVRs were inconsistent trick play and reliability (many times had to reboot one or more to get them to show back up).

With that said, the biggest downside I've found is the inability to pad live events. There were reports that some sporting events were being auto-padded but I found several since then that did not auto-pad. It makes it a pain to have to record the ensuing show to make sure you get a complete event.


----------



## Mike1096 (Jan 20, 2018)

The main home screens on the Live tv streaming providers is far more intuitive. They make it much easier to find something of interest. No “rain” or other inclement weather issues either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Mike1096 said:


> The main home screens on the Live tv streaming providers is far more intuitive. They make it much easier to find something of interest. No "rain" or other inclement weather issues either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


OP has fios so he's good . But the streaming things require reliable broadband and not everyone has reliable broadband. Most may but not everyone.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> OP has fios so he's good . But the streaming things require reliable broadband and not everyone has reliable broadband. Most may but not everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


He may not be good. He could be one of the many Fios users that litter Verizon forums complaining about there service


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

compnurd said:


> He may not be good. He could be one of the many Fios users that litter Verizon forums complaining about there service


A few months ago, Cox made a big deal out of extending fiber in my neighborhood to improve reliability and performance (although, its not FTTH). Before Covid, I was getting 900Mbps down pretty reliably. During Covid, I would drop down to about 20Mbps to 200Mbps during work hours lol.

After the upgrade, I was back to getting 900Mbps during work hours. So they did hit the performance improvement piece. Although, not so much on the reliability. I already had a 2 hour outage on Thurs. Good thing I had my DirecTV .

Not a big fan of the "single point of failure" you take on with streaming. Aside from all the other issues with streaming.

Also, I was on a promo with Cox to get the unlimited data comped for 1 yr... but that fell off and they wouldn't re-up it and I didn't really push the issue since I don't need it, and no way in hell I'm paying $50/mo for that... so my data cap is back although they bumped it up slightly from 1TB to 1.25TB.

And not like there's much to watch on either solution nowadays lol. All my shows are done for the summer with the last ep of one airing on Sunday night. There's a few summer shows I watch. I think a show I watch on AppleTV is starting back up in a week or two... but definitely sllliiiiimmmmm pickings...


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

Rich said:


> From what I've read it seems like the cloud DVRs don't work as well as a real live DVR. That is one of the things that stop me from dropping D*.
> 
> Rich


Channels DVR. You set up your own local DVR that can serve up any Apple TVs in your home (or your iPhones remotely). It uses TV Everywhere logins + OTA feeds from an HDHR to capture the video. All recordings are locally available and can be consumed on a regular PC as well. Commercial skip is also included.

I've been using this setup for about 2 years now and it's great.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

compnurd said:


> Not with ATT or YTTV.. ATT TV has a 20 Stream limit in house and YTTV is Unlimited in house


I have "lots" of TVs and I've never had a problem streaming.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

compnurd said:


> For some features yes.. However trickplay on ATT TV blows the Genie and the HR24 out of the water in terms of speed and use


Didn't expect to see that. What are the problems "For some features"? If trickplay is that good...

Rich


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dtv757 said:


> OP has fios so he's good.


Many Verizon and Frontier subscribers would disagree.

Prejudice is a terrible thing all the way around.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Rich said:


> If trickplay is that good...


There's something seriously lacking if key trickplay elements such as slo-mo and frame-by-frame are absent.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

raott said:


> With that said, the biggest downside I've found is the inability to pad live events. There were reports that some sporting events were being auto-padded but I found several since then that did not auto-pad. It makes it a pain to have to record the ensuing show to make sure you get a complete event.


So let's say you set up to record a sports event and also the next two shows airing directly after it, in case the event runs long. When you later go into your list of DVR recordings, is everything listed chronologically, e.g. most recent recording at the top, then the 2nd-most-recent below it, down to the oldest recording at the bottom? If so, it wouldn't be too hard to remember which recordings your game is scattered among. But if not (e.g. if recordings were listed alphabetically), it would be a pain to have to go hunting through your list of recordings to find those overrun recordings as you might not even remember the name of those shows.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

NashGuy said:


> Slow-mo playback is probably the main way that the cloud DVR on AT&T TV (and other streaming cable TV services) is inferior to a local DVR like you get with a DTV Genie. And also, on AT&T TV, your recordings auto-delete after 90 days. And if you try to record more than 30 episodes of one series, the oldest will auto-delete; 30 eps of any series is the max.
> 
> But OTOH, you have unlimited storage with AT&T TV's cloud DVR (if you pay the extra $10/mo to upgrade from the base-level 20 hrs. storage). And since all the recording is done in the cloud, you have unlimited "tuners," i.e. you can record as many channels at once as you want. And of course you can also watch all your recordings (as well as live TV) on just about any screen that's connected to the internet, either at home or away.
> 
> Basically, if you're someone who likes to record an entire season of a show and then hold it awhile until you get around to watching it, you won't like AT&T TV's cloud DVR. Or someone who likes to rewatch bits of sports or movies in slow-mo. But otherwise, I'd think the great majority of cable/satellite TV users would be fine with AT&T TV's cloud DVR and may even prefer it, given the benefits above.


Nothing you wrote about the cloud DVR would bother me. All I want is a way to watch ballgames in the same way (or better) that I watch them on my DRVs. I haven't recorded a series or a movie in years on any of my DVRs. Thanks, your post makes me wonder if I could cut the cord.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

NashGuy said:


> So let's say you set up to record a sports event and also the next two shows airing directly after it, in case the event runs long. When you later go into your list of DVR recordings, is everything listed chronologically, e.g. most recent recording at the top, then the 2nd-most-recent below it, down to the oldest recording at the bottom? If so, it wouldn't be too hard to remember which recordings your game is scattered among. But if not (e.g. if recordings were listed alphabetically), it would be a pain to have to go hunting through your list of recordings to find those overrun recordings as you might not even remember the name of those shows.


This disturbs me. I pad every game I record.

Rich


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Rich said:


> This disturbs me. I pad every game I record.
> 
> Rich


I asked that question about recording shows scheduled after sporting events specifically in case my elderly parents end up switching to AT&T TV. (I keep holding back on recommending it to them until it improves in various ways.) They've had DISH for years and when it comes to recording auto races, Dad always sets up to record the next one or two shows scheduled after the race in case it runs long (a common occurrence). Their old pre-Hopper DVRs do allow one to manually pad the recording time for recordings but it's easier for Dad to just single-click on the successive programs in the grid guide and extend that way, albeit with the event broken up into separate recordings. So I assume that's how he would do it on AT&T TV too (which, so far anyhow, doesn't even have an option to manually pad recording times). I just want to make sure that it would be simple enough for him to find those separate "overtime" recordings in the DVR recordings list.

Hopefully AT&T TV continues to work on the auto-extend feature that some users had reported seeing on live sports recordings awhile back, so that the recording always extends out on its own to cover the full length of the event. I know YouTube TV does that too, although from what I've read that feature doesn't seem to work on every sporting event, although the major ones are usually covered.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Why would you set it to record a separate show following a game, rather than just adding an hour of padding to the game's recording? That way it will be a single entry in your recordings list, and you won't have to remember the name of the show that went after it if you don't sort them chronologically.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

dtv757 said:


> OP has fios so he's good . But the streaming things require reliable broadband and not everyone has reliable broadband. Most may but not everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


some ISP"S have data caps nothing more than greed to me


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

NashGuy said:


> I asked that question about recording shows scheduled after sporting events specifically in case my elderly parents end up switching to AT&T TV. (I keep holding back on recommending it to them until it improves in various ways.) They've had DISH for years and when it comes to recording auto races, Dad always sets up to record the next one or two shows scheduled after the race in case it runs long (a common occurrence). Their old pre-Hopper DVRs do allow one to manually pad the recording time for recordings but it's easier for Dad to just single-click on the successive programs in the grid guide and extend that way, albeit with the event broken up into separate recordings. So I assume that's how he would do it on AT&T TV too (which, so far anyhow, doesn't even have an option to manually pad recording times). I just want to make sure that it would be simple enough for him to find those separate "overtime" recordings in the DVR recordings list.
> 
> Hopefully AT&T TV continues to work on the auto-extend feature that some users had reported seeing on live sports recordings awhile back, so that the recording always extends out on its own to cover the full length of the event. I know YouTube TV does that too, although from what I've read that feature doesn't seem to work on every sporting event, although the major ones are usually covered.


Having to pad a game in that manner is something I've had to do at times but to subject myself to do that with every game? That would be settling on a lesser product. I've kept my subscription to D* because I will only drop it for something that works as well or better. My thanks, again.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> Why would you set it to record a separate show following a game, rather than just adding an hour of padding to the game's recording? That way it will be a single entry in your recordings list, and you won't have to remember the name of the show that went after it if you don't sort them chronologically.


Apparently, that cannot be done when using ATTV. They don't have an easy way to pad a program.

Rich


----------



## Teetertotter (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm eventually going to try YTTV trial, if still have at that time.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Rich said:


> Apparently, that cannot be done when using ATTV. They don't have an easy way to pad a program.
> 
> Rich


Right, you cannot (so far, anyway) go in and manually change the beginning or end time for a recording. (Although, as I say, my Dad doesn't do that now on his DISH DVR even though he could, as he finds it simpler to just hit the record button for whatever is scheduled to air after the sporting event in case it runs over.)

Hopefully that's something that AT&T TV fixes. It's a simple (and basic) DVR management feature. I know they're working on automatic extension of recordings for events that run long, which is obviously the best solution if they can make it work reliably. It would be nice if they also allowed the user a way, in the DVR settings, to set a rule to extend all live sports recordings by X minutes.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

raott said:


> Personally, I like the cloud DVR better for the most part. I find it to be much more reliable, and trick play much more consistent than the whole home DVRs. My biggest issue with the whole home DVRs were inconsistent trick play and reliability (many times had to reboot one or more to get them to show back up).
> 
> With that said, the biggest downside I've found is the inability to pad live events. There were reports that some sporting events were being auto-padded but I found several since then that did not auto-pad. It makes it a pain to have to record the ensuing show to make sure you get a complete event.


That's the biggest downside I agree. The problem with the autopadding is it's inconsistent. On some recordings it happens, on others (usually the ones that I WANT it to pad, it doesn't). I just record the show after if I know I'm going to watch the recording to be safe.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

I posted this in a different thread in this forum but it works here for the OP as well. I've been with AT&T TV for a few months now and mostly like it:


> For me it was strictly economics. I know there are a few folks here who do better with DTV than with streaming (in my case that's AT&T TV) and that's great, more power to you. For my situation, that wasn't the case. I have 5 TVs and the cost of DTV was over $200. I know people constantly call and get discounts and such, but I don't like playing that game, it's a PITA and my time is money. My current setup currently is AT&T TV with the second to highest tier which was around $100. Then because I'm missing two locals, I added in Locast for $5 and Channels DVR for $8 so I can record there as well using my own personal NAS as a DVR. Plus I have the Cloud DVR from AT&T. My total monthly outlay is about $130. So that saves me $70. I sprung for an Oprey on the main TV, used for about $60 and my son bought one two for his TV. So that' an added expense, but really not a necessary one.
> 
> So here's what I like about AT&T TV:
> PQ is better, thought not crazy better, but slightly clearer
> ...


Also, some things I have forgotten about, but have been mentioned in this thread:

Pro AT&T TV - Love how when you use trick play the bar comes up and it counts up or down the number of seconds per button press. So if I push the button 3x you'll see that it will skip 90 seconds.

Con AT&T TV - the padding issue mentioned here.


----------



## cwpomeroy (Aug 8, 2007)

Two months after switching, thought I’d do a quick update. Bottom line, I love it. It’s better for me with their box, only because it has a guide with channel numbers that I was used too after 20 plus years with DirecTV. The few negatives, the app and it rewind and forwarding doesn’t work consistently on Firetv. Managing series recordings is very rudimentary. And the recordings only stay 90 days. The other positives….. feels like a better PQ, I can install other apps on their box, we can access everything reliably from anywhere. I also simplified all of my wiring and I don’t have to restart boxes all the time. Most of all, I’m saving $100 a month. 

I look forward to the TPG changes and wish the DTV crowd well. Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

cwpomeroy said:


> Two months after switching, thought I'd do a quick update. Bottom line, I love it. It's better for me with their box, only because it has a guide with channel numbers that I was used too after 20 plus years with DirecTV. The few negatives, the app and it rewind and forwarding doesn't work consistently on Firetv. Managing series recordings is very rudimentary. And the recordings only stay 90 days. The other positives&#8230;.. feels like a better PQ, I can install other apps on their box, we can access everything reliably from anywhere. I also simplified all of my wiring and I don't have to restart boxes all the time. Most of all, I'm saving $100 a month.
> 
> I look forward to the TPG changes and wish the DTV crowd well. Best wishes to everyone.


I think you nailed most of the pros and cons that we've all had. I've learned to live with most of them. If you use the box, the DVR issues go away. They've done some app updates on Roku and perhaps firestick that makes FF and RW working better as long as the ability to pause live TV. I'm not one who saves that much past 90 days anyways, so that's not going to bother me. The main issue I have is recording sports and lack of padding. Hopefully that's coming. I'm a channel number person, and know most of the channels on DirecTV by heart and they are using the same for streaming, but when I've used my Roku or Firestick for AT&T TV, I've learned to use the down arrow for switching between my most used channels. I still like the idea that I can just type a channel number and get where I'm going without having to do the down arrow or go to the guide.

As I've been saying, I'm hoping we get even more synergy between the two platforms once things go "live" on Thursday.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> I think you nailed most of the pros and cons that we've all had. I've learned to live with most of them. If you use the box, the DVR issues go away. They've done some app updates on Roku and perhaps firestick that makes FF and RW working better as long as the ability to pause live TV. I'm not one who saves that much past 90 days anyways, so that's not going to bother me. The main issue I have is recording sports and lack of padding. Hopefully that's coming. I'm a channel number person, and know most of the channels on DirecTV by heart and they are using the same for streaming, but when I've used my Roku or Firestick for AT&T TV, I've learned to use the down arrow for switching between my most used channels. I still like the idea that I can just type a channel number and get where I'm going without having to do the down arrow or go to the guide.
> 
> As I've been saying, I'm hoping we get even more synergy between the two platforms once things go "live" on Thursday.


Prepare for disappointment


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Synergy is over. If anything you will see over time ATT TV pull away


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm not saying it will happen right away, but I think there may be things that people love about DirecTV they will want (need?) to bring over to Stream in order to push people in that direction. Not sure what that is yet. I expect Thursday the name change, and then we'll see what happens after that. The fact that the timing of this is right before the start of the NFL season could mean something.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> I'm not saying it will happen right away, but I think there may be things that people love about DirecTV they will want (need?) to bring over to Stream in order to push people in that direction. Not sure what that is yet. I expect Thursday the name change, and then we'll see what happens after that. The fact that the timing of this is right before the start of the NFL season could mean something.


It means nothing I can't over state this otherwise. There is no regular Games on NFL network during th season. Once the season starts the channel does back to the basement ratings it has


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

compnurd said:


> It means nothing I can't over state this otherwise. There is no regular Games on NFL network during th season. Once the season starts the channel does back to the basement ratings it has


The NFL Network is only part of the picture. We know that there's also Sunday Ticket. But also, because of Sunday Ticket, it's always been prime season for getting new users to their platforms and they use ST as a loss leader to do that. So, we'll see where they go and what their intentions are. How much do they want to push DirecTV Sat considering you need it to get ST? I don't know the answer to that, but like I said, they might be using the fact that people are looking at ST and it might bring eyeballs over to look at their streaming options too.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

compnurd said:


> It means nothing I can't over state this otherwise. There is no regular Games on NFL network during th season. Once the season starts the channel does back to the basement ratings it has


Not true this season. Quote from the NFL's official page for Thursday Night Football (emphasis mine):

_Thursday Night Football_ is available to watch and stream live on NFL Network, FOX, and Amazon Prime for 11 out of 19 games on the TNF schedule in 2021. *NFL Network will be the sole place to stream and watch the 8 other exclusive games on the TNF schedule this season, which include, Weeks 2-4, Week 16, the London Game in Week 5, the Saturday Doubleheader in Week 15, and the NFL's Christmas Day Game.
*​So early in the season, when fans are hungry for games, there will be 4 games exclusively available via NFL Network: on 9/16, 9/23, 9/30, and 10/10 (London game). And then another four games in December, any or all of which could have playoff implications.

Assuming DTV Stream still lacks NFL Network come Sept. and a customer doesn't dump it for another service that offers that channel (such as YTTV, Hulu Live or Fubo TV), the cheapest way to fill the gap would be to sign up for Sling's Blue package, which includes NFL Network, two different times: for one month starting 9/16 and another month starting 12/18. It's usually $35/mo but right now just $10 for the first month for new subs.

One last thing to note: even though the NFL says those 8 games are "exclusive" to NFL Network, they always make all games available from a local OTA channel in those two teams' home markets. For instance, the 12/23 game featuring the Titans vs. 49ers will be viewable here in Nashville on one of our locals. I don't know which one but I would guess that it would be the Fox affiliate, we'll see. My hunch, though, is that the game will only be carried in the local station's live feed via traditional cable and satellite, not streaming cable TV services like DTV Stream, YTTV, etc. I bet it gets blacked out there, forcing those folks to use an OTA antenna. We'll see...


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

NashGuy said:


> Not true this season. Quote from the NFL's official page for Thursday Night Football (emphasis mine):
> 
> _Thursday Night Football_ is available to watch and stream live on NFL Network, FOX, and Amazon Prime for 11 out of 19 games on the TNF schedule in 2021. *NFL Network will be the sole place to stream and watch the 8 other exclusive games on the TNF schedule this season, which include, Weeks 2-4, Week 16, the London Game in Week 5, the Saturday Doubleheader in Week 15, and the NFL's Christmas Day Game.
> *​So early in the season, when fans are hungry for games, there will be 4 games exclusively available via NFL Network: on 9/16, 9/23, 9/30, and 10/10 (London game). And then another four games in December, any or all of which could have playoff implications.
> ...


Well they didn't have NFL network last year and guess what. They are still in business


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

compnurd said:


> Well they didn't have NFL network last year and guess what. They are still in business


Arguably they had a different business model last year. If, the goal is (and from all indications that's what it looks like) both grow DirecTV Stream as their primary offering and DirecTV sat as their niche offering, they might want to consider what types of things it would take to both get new customers and to get existing customers to switch (if, as they seem to indicate, it might be cheaper to support an existing customer on stream than on sat, with few if any house visits required.) Getting NFL Network might be one thing. I think we'll know more by the end of the year. Last year, the business model was just to offer AT&T TV as an alternative.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

compnurd said:


> Well they didn't have NFL network last year and guess what. They are still in business


True. I've never said that DTV Stream will go out of business if they don't land NFL Network. Only that lacking that channel (as well as a few others) hurts their ability to attract and retain new subs during football season, especially given that all their competitors -- traditional cable, satellite and all the other major vMVPDs -- do have it.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

NashGuy said:


> True. I've never said that DTV Stream will go out of business if they don't land NFL Network. Only that lacking that channel (as well as a few others) hurts their ability to attract and retain new subs during football season, especially given that all their competitors -- traditional cable, satellite and all the other major vMVPDs -- do have it.


Yeh I doubt it does. Last I checked the 88th watched channel isn't a deciding factor for people


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

compnurd said:


> Yeh I doubt it does. Last I checked the 88th watched channel isn't a deciding factor for people


It ranked number 70 in 2020. But that's for the entire year. During those eight NFL games when NFL Network is the exclusive national carrier, it'll be among the most-watched channels. And there will definitely be some unhappy DTV Stream customers at those times.

Again, if no one cared about the channel, we wouldn't have seen YouTube TV last year and Hulu Live this year pay up to add it to their base package just before football season kicks off. Heck, even super-skinny cheap-o Sling includes NFL Network in their Blue base package and touts it as the main reason for subscribing to it. Graphic from their homepage (red highlighting mine):


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

NashGuy said:


> It ranked number 70 in 2020. But that's for the entire year. During those eight NFL games when NFL Network is the exclusive national carrier, it'll be among the most-watched channels. And there will definitely be some unhappy DTV Stream customers at those times.
> 
> Again, if no one cared about the channel, we wouldn't have seen YouTube TV last year and Hulu Live this year pay up to add it to their base package just before football season kicks off. Heck, even super-skinny cheap-o Sling includes NFL Network in their Blue base package and touts it as the main reason for subscribing to it. Graphic from their homepage (red highlighting mine):
> 
> View attachment 31652


I can hear all 4 people crying now


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

compnurd said:


> Synergy is over. If anything you will see over time ATT TV pull away


As long as DIRECTV continues to use AT&T staff for accounting, customer service and installation, the synergies are maintained.


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

compnurd said:


> I can hear all 4 people crying now


This mantra is why DirecTV as a brand is fading into nothingness. Like compnurd says the weeks in which NFLN airs games will make it one of the most watched channels on cable WHEN THAT HAPPENS. It's seasonal but it's also hugely important for fans who watch the NFL. Which I can assure you is a hell of a lot more than "4 people".


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Went to the new website: Interesting tidbit on the Comparison of the two services popup:

Fore DirecTV Stream:
NFL SUNDAY TICKET.TV *may* be available for an additional fee

For DirecTV:
2021 NFL SUNDAY TICKET included with CHOICETM Package or above

Not sure what MAY be available means yet.

Edit: Explained further:
NFLSUNDAYTICKET.TV service is only available to non-DIRECTV customers who live in select multi-dwelling unit buildings (apartments, condos, etc.,) nationwide in the U.S. where DIRECTV service is not available, live in select areas within various metropolitan cities, live in a residence that has been verified as unable to receive DIRECTV satellite TV service due to obstructions blocking access to satellite signals, or are college students.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Looking at the rates on the website....it's CHEAPER to get the ultimate package on DirecTV for a year, than on Stream, plus more channels. But, after a year (since it's a 2 yr contract), I don't know. Anyone know what the second year would cost? I'm trying to do the math to see if it's worth going back or not.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Steveknj said:


> Looking at the rates on the website....it's CHEAPER to get the ultimate package on DirecTV for a year, than on Stream, plus more channels. But, after a year (since it's a 2 yr contract), I don't know. Anyone know what the second year would cost? I'm trying to do the math to see if it's worth going back or not.


$151.00 per month in the second year.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> $151.00 per month in the second year.


Yep found it. Still cheaper to stay with streaming.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DMRI2006 said:


> Like compnurd says the weeks in which NFLN airs games will make it one of the most watched channels on cable WHEN THAT HAPPENS. It's seasonal but it's also hugely important for fans who watch the NFL. Which I can assure you is a hell of a lot more than "4 people".


The channel is important for non-game content too. compnurd may not watch it, but channels do not have to be "one of the most watched" to have value. If that were true there would not be hundreds of channels on the systems.

To each their own ... try not to disparage other people's viewing choices. A person who portrays their viewing preference as everyone's viewing preference is simply wrong.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Steveknj said:


> Looking at the rates on the website....it's CHEAPER to get the ultimate package on DirecTV for a year, than on Stream, plus more channels. But, after a year (since it's a 2 yr contract), I don't know. Anyone know what the second year would cost? I'm trying to do the math to see if it's worth going back or not.


you can save $$$ depending on how many t.v's you have...


----------



## Teetertotter (Jul 23, 2020)

I have Directv Satellite and in my 2nd year after having switched from U-Verse and then DTV satellite b/4 that. With Directv Satellite, Ultimate Package + 100Mbps DSL, with WI Tax, we pay $189.45/mo. We have 3 Tv's. The DSL is $40.00/mo, which is included in the $189....

We also have Roku on 2 of the TV's, primarily for Netflix, others that are non paying. 

My second year contract ends January 10 and at this point, I will call 5 days before and check what they will do or not. TTTV looks pretty good for my purposes and ease of operation. My wife has no qualms if we change to streaming, as long has she has ALL the local channels, ESPN and NFL. I'm along those lines too. There are a couple other channels I need from YTTV, and they have. 

We can afford DTV Satellite and might just keep too. I will see how it goes with them come January. I can cancel at any time, for that matter.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

krel said:


> you can save $$$ depending on how many t.v's you have...


It's definitely true that you save *more* by going with DTV Stream instead of satellite if you have a bunch of TVs, but even if you only have a single TV, the everyday prices for DTV Stream are anywhere from about 20 to 35% lower than the regular (after first-year) prices for DTV satellite for the same channel package (and that's including the optional $10 add-on for unlimited cloud DVR on DTV Stream).

But the pricing is closer if you're comparing DTV Stream vs. the first 2 years on DTV satellite for a new customer who gets the discounted rate the first year.

DTV Stream - Ultimate
everyday regular price: $95 + $10 DVR = $105/mo

DTV sat ("all included" with 1 HD DVR) - Ultimate 
1st yr discounted price: $85 + $10 RSN fee = $95/mo
post-1yr regular price: $151 + $10 RSN fee = $161/mo

So if you average out what you're paying for Ultimate over the first 24 months on DTV sat, it comes to $128/mo. You're saving 18% by going with the same package on DTV Stream with the unlimited cloud DVR add-on at $105/mo. Although keep in mind that the sat service will give you free NFL Sunday Ticket as well as a handful of channels missing from DTV Stream, including PBS, NFL Network, INSP and, in some areas, the CW. But, on the other hand, you're locked in for those 24 months on satellite due to the contract. DTV Stream no longer has any kind of contract for new subscribers.

The savings are definitely greater for DTV Stream if you're just comparing regular prices after the 2-yr satellite contract is up (assuming that you can't get a loyalty discount to stay on DTV sat). In that scenario, you save about 35% with DTV Stream's $105/mo price vs. DTV sat's regular $161/mo price for Ultimate.


----------



## cwpomeroy (Aug 8, 2007)

I’ll just say again. After switching from sat to stream, I could not be happier. Stream has its issues, but so far it’s more reliable than sat and it’s cheaper by far…for me anyway.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

cwpomeroy said:


> I'll just say again. After switching from sat to stream, I could not be happier. Stream has its issues, but so far it's more reliable than sat and it's cheaper by far&#8230;for me anyway.


I agree. I think Steveknj is going to be pissed Monday afternoon about a 2 year contract on extremely old hardware over a couple of channels. Especially when baseball is basically done with local channels


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Does stream offer sports in 4K ?




Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> Does stream offer sports in 4K ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Not Yet


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

As someone who was with D* satellite for 25 years, and someone who isn't interested in the NFL package, I switched to Stream a few weeks ago and I really like it. I purchased the D* streaming box and remote for $120 rather than pay $5 per month for it. I have the same package as I had on D* satellite for $50 a month less than I was paying. The picture and audio quality is very good, and I really like the cloud based DVR. Some people have an issue with the 90 day restriction on recorded shows, that's not an issue for me. The only thing I miss is the 30 second skip feature that I had with D* satellite, but it's not a big deal. I'm very happy with D* stream.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

You have a 15 sec skip...hit it twice 
I also found a workaround for the failure to compensate for reaction time hitting play from ff. I use the FF button to start fast forward, but use the 15 second skip back button instead of play to resume. 
My only remailing complaint is they STILL cut off the end of every NASCAR race. The truck series cut off at 2 laps left, and Xfinity cut off at 20 laps left. This was not an issue with YouTubeTV. It is 2021, we should not have to go through the guide every Friday and pick the show following the race to record so we dont miss the ending. That really negates the whole "record series" option. I cannot believe after a year, this is still an issue.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> You have a 15 sec skip...hit it twice
> I also found a workaround for the failure to compensate for reaction time hitting play from ff. I use the FF button to start fast forward, but use the 15 second skip back button instead of play to resume.
> My only remailing complaint is they STILL cut off the end of every NASCAR race. The truck series cut off at 2 laps left, and Xfinity cut off at 20 laps left. This was not an issue with YouTubeTV. It is 2021, we should not have to go through the guide every Friday and pick the show following the race to record so we dont miss the ending. That really negates the whole "record series" option. I cannot believe after a year, this is still an issue.


Works for all other sports. Maybe someone just hates nascar


----------



## bossfan50 (Apr 28, 2007)

I have set up a disconnect for 10/6 and if I do not get a good reconnect deal I will want to look at streaming options. My local RSN is missing from Youtube TV so I can't use that service. Fubo has the RSN but is missing Turner networks and CNN which I occasionally watch. So DTV Stream is my most likely option.

I've quickly scanned the long DTV Stream threads and I will read them in depth. But I need to make a quick decision so I would appreciate some info even though it might be contained in the other threads.

I have a 3rd generation Fire TV pendant on the main TV and my secondary TV has built in Firetv. On my quick scan it sounds like DTV sream performs better on Roku. Should I consider buying a Roku even though I have Fire TV?

I'm unclear on if there is an advantage to get the streaming device. What do I need to consider to decide? And can I use the device on one TV and use FireTV or Roku on the other TV or do I need 2 devices?

Can I confirm that there is no contract with the streaming service? And what happens if I decide to use the streaming device and I cancel before the 2 year payoff period on the device?

I often use the double play function on the Genie. I assume that I will not have that function with the streaming service?

When I consider cost is there a RSN fee on the stream service like on the regular satellite service?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

bossfan50 said:


> I have set up a disconnect for 10/6 and if I do not get a good reconnect deal I will want to look at streaming options. My local RSN is missing from Youtube TV so I can't use that service. Fubo has the RSN but is missing Turner networks and CNN which I occasionally watch. So DTV Stream is my most likely option.
> 
> I've quickly scanned the long DTV Stream threads and I will read them in depth. But I need to make a quick decision so I would appreciate some info even though it might be contained in the other threads.
> 
> ...


I've got a slew of devices so I can offer some comments. The Roku version of the app supports voice commands, the FireTV does not. Other than that the FireTV seems fine to me.

The 'box' is the best way to use the service because it is the most cable/sat like in operation. But look to EBay if you choose to buy one as they generally are available for about 1/2 price. And even if you get the box, you can use other devices as well.

There is no contract but if you get the 'box' from D* you will have to pay it off as far as I know, if your cancel the service. Note that unlike every other streaming service, you have to use chat/call to cancel.

No double play yet on any device as far as I can tell. And there are no RSN fees involved, they are baked into the advertised price.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Summed it up pretty good


----------



## bossfan50 (Apr 28, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> I've got a slew of devices so I can offer some comments. The Roku version of the app supports voice commands, the FireTV does not. Other than that the FireTV seems fine to me.
> 
> The 'box' is the best way to use the service because it is the most cable/sat like in operation. But look to EBay if you choose to buy one as they generally are available for about 1/2 price. And even if you get the box, you can use other devices as well.
> 
> ...


Thank you this helps me. I forgot to ask in my original post, does the stream service have Dolby 5.1 or is it 2.0 like YoutubeTV and Fubo?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

bossfan50 said:


> Thank you this helps me. I forgot to ask in my original post, does the stream service have Dolby 5.1 or is it 2.0 like YoutubeTV and Fubo?


On those channels that provide 5.1 audio, so does Stream. It is only one that does, coupled with a higher bitrate on the video it makes the service the best from a performance/viewing viewpoint IMO. The major downside is the cost.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

bossfan50 said:


> I have a 3rd generation Fire TV pendant on the main TV and my secondary TV has built in Firetv. On my quick scan it sounds like DTV sream performs better on Roku. Should I consider buying a Roku even though I have Fire TV?


IF you plan to stay with DirecTv Stream, I highly suggest getting on ebay and buying a C71KW Osprey box *around $50* because that will give you the same interface as DirecTv satellite, with channel numbers, a Guide button, DVR button for your downloads, and numberic keypad. Its an android 10 box (after updating it) and allows you to download all your other apps like Disney+, HBOMax, YouTube, or anything else on the Google Playstore for Android/Google TV. And the remote is a good heavy solid feeling backlit remote.

BTW, Fubo has a lot of channels that are only 30 fps, and I cannot stand watching 30 fps TV channels. Just something about them that looks fuzzy to me, which is odd, because 24 fps movies look fine.


----------



## bossfan50 (Apr 28, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> On those channels that provide 5.1 audio, so does Stream. It is only one that does, coupled with a higher bitrate on the video it makes the service the best from a performance/viewing viewpoint IMO. The major downside is the cost.


Excellent thank you so much.

The cost is more than other streaming services but Youtube is missing an RSN I need and Fubo is missing Turner so DTV stream seems to be my only streaming option unless I combine Fubo and something like Sling. My only non-streaming option that will have all channels that I need is Xfinity but when I price out a Triple Play service with all of their added fees I'm better of with DTV stream and combined with my Fios Internet.


----------



## bossfan50 (Apr 28, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> IF you plan to stay with DirecTv Stream, I highly suggest getting on ebay and buying a C71KW Osprey box *around $50* because that will give you the same interface as DirecTv satellite, with channel numbers, a Guide button, DVR button for your downloads, and numberic keypad. Its an android 10 box (after updating it) and allows you to download all your other apps like Disney+, HBOMax, YouTube, or anything else on the Google Playstore for Android/Google TV. And the remote is a good heavy solid feeling backlit remote.


Thank you I appreciate the suggetion. Can you tell me what the difference is between the Osprey and the device that you get from ATT?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

compnurd said:


> Works for all other sports. Maybe someone just hates nascar


Yea, I was really looking forward to no having to go in every weekend and record a bunch of stuff to pad out the races. All the other sports I watch live. Maybe next year.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

bossfan50 said:


> Excellent thank you so much.
> 
> The cost is more than other streaming services but Youtube is missing an RSN I need and Fubo is missing Turner so DTV stream seems to be my only streaming option unless I combine Fubo and something like Sling. My only non-streaming option that will have all channels that I need is Xfinity but when I price out a Triple Play service with all of their added fees I'm better of with DTV stream and combined with my Fios Internet.


Yeah the cost is more than others but considering what's included, it isn't as much higher than others with similar channel offerings.

For instance, YTTV @$65/month offers a wide range of channels but is missing RSNs. If you sub to them, the cost would probably be about $20/month according to some articles I've read. So the Choice level @$85/month is in line. Unfortunately if you need a useful DVR it costs $10/month more on Stream.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

bossfan50 said:


> Excellent thank you so much.
> 
> My only non-streaming option that will have all channels that I need is Xfinity .


Stay far far away. They convert all their channels to 720p and then reduce the bitrate. Looks like dog crap.


----------



## bossfan50 (Apr 28, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Stay far far away. They convert all their channels to 720p and then reduce the bitrate. Looks like dog crap.


Yes I had heard about that. Looks like I will try DTV Stream if I don't get a good reconnect deal.

I asked up above but can someone tell me what the difference is between the Osprey box and the device that you get from ATT?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

bossfan50 said:


> Yes I had heard about that. Looks like I will try DTV Stream if I don't get a good reconnect deal.
> 
> I asked up above but can someone tell me what the difference is between the Osprey box and the device that you get from ATT?


It's the same box


----------



## bossfan50 (Apr 28, 2007)

compnurd said:


> It's the same box


OK good thanks.


----------



## bossfan50 (Apr 28, 2007)

I guess I have another question on the Osprey box suggested above. On a quick google search I see that the Osprey did not support 5.1 and that it was reported as an issue in beta. Anyone know if that is still the case?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

bossfan50 said:


> I guess I have another question on the Osprey box suggested above. On a quick google search I see that the Osprey did not support 5.1 and that it was reported as an issue in beta. Anyone know if that is still the case?


That was during the beta days, all good now.


----------



## bossfan50 (Apr 28, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> That was during the beta days, all good now.


Good. Thanks to everyone for the quick replies.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Davenlr said:


> Its an android 10 box (after updating it) and allows you to download all your other apps like Disney+, HBOMax, YouTube, or anything else on the Google Playstore for Android/Google TV. And the remote is a good heavy solid feeling backlit remote.


In case bossfan50 cares, AFAIK, the Osprey box still does not support the Apple TV app. I've read mixed info about the Hulu app, though, with some saying that after the Android TV 10 update, they were able to download Hulu from the Google Play app store and others saying that they still had to sideload it but that it was finally able to run a recent version of the app (current UI) with sound. (Until recently, it could only run a sideloaded older version of Hulu with the original old-style UI; trying to run the new version resulted in no sound.)


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> In case bossfan50 cares, AFAIK, the Osprey box still does not support the Apple TV app. I've read mixed info about the Hulu app, though, with some saying that after the Android TV 10 update, they were able to download Hulu from the Google Play app store and others saying that they still had to sideload it but that it was finally able to run a recent version of the app (current UI) with sound. (Until recently, it could only run a sideloaded older version of Hulu with the original old-style UI; trying to run the new version resulted in no sound.)


Same for the AMC+ app, no version of it for the Osprey box and the app for iOS or Android devices doesn't support casting of any sort.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

lparsons21 said:


> Same for the AMC+ app, no version of it for the Osprey box and the app for iOS or Android devices doesn't support casting of any sort.


Yes. Although one can subscribe to AMC+ as an add-on to DTV Stream and watch that content right inside their app, same as with Showtime, Starz and Epix. (Yes, I know you can get a better deal if you prepay for one year direct with AMC+ and watch through their own app.)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Davenlr said:


> I highly suggest getting on ebay and buying a C71KW Osprey box


I wonder if it wouldn't make more sense to rent a box until the next generation DIRECTV streaming box debuts.


----------



## cwpomeroy (Aug 8, 2007)

harsh said:


> I wonder if it wouldn't make more sense to rent a box until the next generation DIRECTV streaming box debuts.


I think there are threads discussing the next box based on FTC filings. Faster chip, more memory. I have three of the existing boxes and it works great. I decided to just buy them vs renting. After 20 years of DTV invoices with a dozen add on charges and box rentals I was sick of them. Nice to have an advertised single charge with just the unlimited cloud charge.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

cwpomeroy said:


> I have three of the existing boxes and it works great.


If the new box is a significant improvement, it may outweigh the mental anguish of having an additional line item on the bill (assuming the new box becomes available before February).


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

harsh said:


> If the new box is a significant improvement, it may outweigh the mental anguish of having an additional line item on the bill (assuming the new box becomes available before February).


Honestly there isnt a whole lot to improve upon except for maybe better performance in 3rd party apps.. Speed wise the current box is very quick watching TV


----------



## bossfan50 (Apr 28, 2007)

NashGuy said:


> In case bossfan50 cares, AFAIK, the Osprey box still does not support the Apple TV app. I've read mixed info about the Hulu app, though, with some saying that after the Android TV 10 update, they were able to download Hulu from the Google Play app store and others saying that they still had to sideload it but that it was finally able to run a recent version of the app (current UI) with sound. (Until recently, it could only run a sideloaded older version of Hulu with the original old-style UI; trying to run the new version resulted in no sound.)


Thanks for this info. I have other devices to stream Apple TV.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

harsh said:


> I wonder if it wouldn't make more sense to rent a box until the next generation DIRECTV streaming box debuts.


There is no option to rent the DTV Stream ("Osprey") box. They only sell them for $120 each. You can pay the full amount up-front or they'll finance them, interest-free, over 24 months at $5 per month. If you cancel the service before you've paid it off, they'll charge you for the balance due immediately.


----------



## espaeth (Oct 14, 2003)

Davenlr said:


> IF you plan to stay with DirecTv Stream, I highly suggest getting on ebay and buying a C71KW Osprey box *around $50* because that will give you the same interface as DirecTv satellite, with channel numbers, a Guide button, DVR button for your downloads, and numberic keypad.


I use AppleTVs for everything else, but for our primary TV I begrudgingly picked up one of these boxes again.

I don't want to have 2 units, and 2 remotes... but this is hands down the best option for DTV Stream. It's the only device/app combo where things like ff/rew just work, and you can navigate the service reasonably because the remote has dedicated guide and DVR List buttons (plus last channel, etc).

It's getter better on other platforms with them finally supporting pause for longer than 2 minutes and rewinding of live streams, but honestly the app experience on any other device is frustrating beyond just pulling up a channel to watch live.


----------



## bossfan50 (Apr 28, 2007)

If I buy an Osprey Box from Ebay is it difficult to reset the box and have the up to date software downloaded? And I've read that the beta boxes forced HDR to be on which is a problem on my HDR set. Will the updated software correct the HDR issue?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

bossfan50 said:


> If I buy an Osprey Box from Ebay is it difficult to reset the box and have the up to date software downloaded? And I've read that the beta boxes forced HDR to be on which is a problem on my HDR set. Will the updated software correct the HDR issue?


No it is pretty easy and yes it will update


----------



## espaeth (Oct 14, 2003)

bossfan50 said:


> If I buy an Osprey Box from Ebay is it difficult to reset the box and have the up to date software downloaded?


My understanding is that when you associate the box to your account it gets assigned to a deployment group. It took my box a bit over a week to get assigned its first update - there doesn't appear to be a way to accelerate that.

It _will _update, but error on the side of planning for it to take a few more days than you'd prefer.


----------



## bossfan50 (Apr 28, 2007)

espaeth said:


> My understanding is that when you associate the box to your account it gets assigned to a deployment group. It took my box a bit over a week to get assigned its first update - there doesn't appear to be a way to accelerate that.
> 
> It _will _update, but error on the side of planning for it to take a few more days than you'd prefer.


I have seen people say that you can force an update by turning the box off and on 5 or 6 times. If I don't try to force an update the box will still eventually catch up on updates? I know with a regular DVR it will eventually catch up on all updates without forcing it.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

bossfan50 said:


> I have seen people say that you can force an update by turning the box off and on 5 or 6 times. If I don't try to force an update the box will still eventually catch up on updates? I know with a regular DVR it will eventually catch up on all updates without forcing it.


yes no matter what it will update


----------



## bossfan50 (Apr 28, 2007)

compnurd said:


> yes no matter what it will update


Thank you. I just got off a call with the reconnect department and for the first time in many years of being a customer they didn't offer me anything, not even a $1 off. So I think my current plan is to use a YTTV 2 week trial and then a Fubo 1 week trial to get me through the next 3 weeks and then switch over to Stream if reconnect won't offer me something.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm so upset with Direct TV or Direct TV Stream I don't know which. I've been a DTV Satellite customer for 22 years thereabouts. I tried DTV Stream on 09/01 then cancelled after about 10 days because it was having SOUND problems through their service. So now I think I've solved the problem and want to give it another try. You'd think that would be easy, right? Log on then reactivate, pick the pkg, and extra DVR space. Turns out that can't be done.

So to make a long story longer upon my first phone call the woman told me I CANNOT HAVE 2 DIRECT TV Accounts at the same address. I told her one is satellite and the one I'm trying to get is the STREAMING!!!! She said you cannot have both at one address. Then she said I would have to get the BOX. I told her that's not true. We argued and argued and she consulted her supervisor and in the end she was right and I was wrong. I was ticked off and hung up.

So I called my DTV # of 800-531-5000. She said all of what I was told was not true (which I already knew), but get this. I cannot use my User ID and password. Why? How stupid are these people. Since I don't have a second e-mail she told me to make up an e-mail to use as my User ID. What???? I'm exhausted, disappointed, and even angry. Why are they making this so very complicated? I'm rethinking whether I'm going to choose to retry for several months Direct TV's Streaming Service. The other's are waaaay easier. What??? Thanks for listening.
Janice


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Janice805 said:


> I'm so upset with Direct TV or Direct TV Stream I don't know which. I've been a DTV Satellite customer for 22 years thereabouts. I tried DTV Stream on 09/01 then cancelled after about 10 days because it was having SOUND problems through their service. So now I think I've solved the problem and want to give it another try. You'd think that would be easy, right? Log on then reactivate, pick the pkg, and extra DVR space. Turns out that can't be done.
> 
> So to make a long story longer upon my first phone call the woman told me I CANNOT HAVE 2 DIRECT TV Accounts at the same address. I told her one is satellite and the one I'm trying to get is the STREAMING!!!! She said you cannot have both at one address. Then she said I would have to get the BOX. I told her that's not true. We argued and argued and she consulted her supervisor and in the end she was right and I was wrong. I was ticked off and hung up.
> 
> ...


The CSR you spoke with is talking nonsense. When I migrated to Stream, I set up my Stream account online using the same credentials as my D* satellite account. I then ran both services for two weeks to make sure that Stream was a good fit for my environment. Then I dropped the satellite service.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Janice805 said:


> I'm so upset with Direct TV or Direct TV Stream I don't know which. I've been a DTV Satellite customer for 22 years thereabouts. I tried DTV Stream on 09/01 then cancelled after about 10 days because it was having SOUND problems through their service. So now I think I've solved the problem and want to give it another try. You'd think that would be easy, right? Log on then reactivate, pick the pkg, and extra DVR space. Turns out that can't be done.
> 
> So to make a long story longer upon my first phone call the woman told me I CANNOT HAVE 2 DIRECT TV Accounts at the same address. I told her one is satellite and the one I'm trying to get is the STREAMING!!!! She said you cannot have both at one address. Then she said I would have to get the BOX. I told her that's not true. We argued and argued and she consulted her supervisor and in the end she was right and I was wrong. I was ticked off and hung up.
> 
> ...


*Executive Customer Care Contact*

Go to above link and fill out the form.

This is through the Office of the President and it still works. Explain it as you did above. I'm sure they will try to help you.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

TDK1044 said:


> The CSR you spoke with is talking nonsense. When I migrated to Stream, I set up my Stream account online using the same credentials as my D* satellite account. I then ran both services for two weeks to make sure that Stream was a good fit for my environment. Then I dropped the satellite service.


This may depend.... Was your Sat account still with Directv or did it migrate to ATT?


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Janice805 said:


> I'm so upset with Direct TV or Direct TV Stream I don't know which. I've been a DTV Satellite customer for 22 years thereabouts. I tried DTV Stream on 09/01 then cancelled after about 10 days because it was having SOUND problems through their service. So now I think I've solved the problem and want to give it another try. You'd think that would be easy, right? Log on then reactivate, pick the pkg, and extra DVR space. Turns out that can't be done.
> 
> So to make a long story longer upon my first phone call the woman told me I CANNOT HAVE 2 DIRECT TV Accounts at the same address. I told her one is satellite and the one I'm trying to get is the STREAMING!!!! She said you cannot have both at one address. Then she said I would have to get the BOX. I told her that's not true. We argued and argued and she consulted her supervisor and in the end she was right and I was wrong. I was ticked off and hung up.
> 
> ...


It's easy to get around the User ID thing, simply use a different email address. That's what I did.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

compnurd said:


> This may depend.... Was your Sat account still with Directv or did it migrate to ATT?


I think it migrated. I didn't call DirecTV at all to set up my Stream account. I went online, created a Stream account with my chosen package and using the same e-mail and password credentials that I used for D* satellite. The Stream equipment arrived a few days later. I activated it and ran for two weeks running both DirecTV accounts. Then I called and cancelled the satellite account. The next day I got an e-mail telling me to take that e-mail and my D* satellite equipment to one of the listed Fed Ex offices. I did that. They scanned the equipment and gave me a receipt. Two days later, I got an e-mail from D* confirming that they had received my equipment. I've been happily using Stream ever since.


----------



## mserm (Jul 24, 2010)

cwpomeroy said:


> 15 year directv customer. Currently have premiere with like 7 devices including a genie and two DVRs. Bill is an absurd $230+. Our teens never watch directv anymore. We subscribe to almost all the streaming services.
> 
> question is, if we switch to atttv, what am I really giving up? It seems like we can use our appletv and Amazon firesticks and save 6 device fees. And even with the top attttv package be saving like $70 a month. Not to mention get rid of all the dish and cabling everywhere. We probably watch 20 channels regularly.....
> 
> I'm assuming the PQ would be the same or better and the channels are largely similar?


I do wonder if being a subscriber works to activate other apps, such as Tennis Channel or Hallmark. I do use the apps at times, where you must provide proof of cable or satellite to activate.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

mserm said:


> I do wonder if being a subscriber works to activate other apps, such as Tennis Channel or Hallmark. I do use the apps at times, where you must provide proof of cable or satellite to activate.


The DirecTV Stream service includes access to TV Everywhere apps.


----------

